# oatmeal..



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi 
Can RTs eat quaker oats oatmeal? if they can, can it be cooked or not cooked. My friend's friend is a breeder and she feeds them cooked oatmeal, which got me wondering about it. 
thanks.


----------



## Ashliewood (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm wondering what the reason for feeding them oatmeal would be? Doesn't seem like it would do anything but make them
Fat?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 20, 2012)

Grains are not a good choice ( which includes oatmeal and breads) I forget the exact reason why, but it has something to do with their ability to process grains.


----------



## Ashliewood (Mar 20, 2012)

Consider it forgotten  for me anyways;-)


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 20, 2012)

Most animals on Earth cannot properly digest raw seeds or grains- including humans. However, seeds and grains contain many useful nutrients that can be released by some sort of processing, which also neutralizes the natural toxins many of them contain.

The real question is about the value of processed grains, and this is debated for humans, dogs, reptiles, etc. 

The currently dominant school of thinking is that processed grains represent a cheap, stable, and nutritionally valuable food source. This is why so many human, pet, and livestock foods contain processed grains in some form.

A strong minority believes that there are harmful elements to using processed grains, and feels that they are at least part of the problem behind many health issues in many animals, including humans. 

Having said that, let's look at oatmeal's nutritional data. It is high in fiber, a major bonus point. It is really low in calcium and very high in phosphorous- the ratio is about 0.13:1, and we want to see closer to 2:1 overall-FAIL. Mediocre vitamin and minerals, low glycemic score (good), etc. means that other than the fiber element, there is just no real value in this for tortoises (and for humans- you really should do something to balance that terrible calcium ratio if you are going to eat it often.)


----------



## yagyujubei (Mar 20, 2012)

Personally, I have had great sucess with oatmeal(rolled oats softened in water)with picky eaters. I have had young animals(leopards), who refused other items, and finally would eat a couple of bites of oatmeal.I think it's an additional food that can be added as an incentive to a tortoise that might have eating issues. I don't believe that every single item in a tortoise menu has to be a "perfect food" I think that my use of it last year, actually turned a couple of very poor eaters around.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 21, 2012)

I completely agree that not everything has to be a 'superfood', but I also would personally look for other options for finicky eaters.

On the other hand, I have heard from several keepers that use moistened bread for finicky torts or those they suspect as having some types of parasites. Others dye banana red or soak them in red juices, etc. to entice feeding. 


If it gets them to eat and is not actively bad- I won't protest too much!


----------



## Zamric (Mar 21, 2012)

hmmmm oatmeal huh? I just introduced Cactus Pads to WalkingRock (so-so reception) and to my 2 leopards... they gobbled it right down!

Think I'll stick with non-grain items for right now


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks 
I was just wondering if anyone else had.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 21, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> Others dye banana red or soak them in red juices, etc. to entice feeding.



I am kinda surprised anybody would have to dye the bananas to get the tortoises or turtles to eat them.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > Others dye banana red or soak them in red juices, etc. to entice feeding.
> ...



I read that idea many many years ago, and it works great since the red excites so many turtles and tortoises that otherwise don't seem to respond to anything.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 22, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Madkins007 said:
> ...



It's just that usually over ripe bananas seem even more attractive to them, then anything red. I guess maybe doubling up on two methods would increase your success.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 22, 2012)

Over ripe? How do you get bananas to last long enough in your house to get over-ripe? Bananas in our house barely have time to get any spots!?!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 22, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> Over ripe? How do you get bananas to last long enough in your house to get over-ripe? Bananas in our house barely have time to get any spots!?!



Quite simple... Josh is away at college, so it's just me here. I only like my bananas, when they are still sorta green. So ripe ones become over ripe sitting on my counters.  It's funny, Josh took care of the tortoises for me on Tues night and Wed. Feeding today, I came across several enclosures with a piece of banana in them.  He loves to buy and feed bananas and I very rarely (like twice a year) may get a few bananas for the gang.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 22, 2012)

I like my bananas in the ice cream split variety.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 22, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I like my bananas in the ice cream split variety.



I have not had one of those for quite some time. Last one was at a truck stop in Barstow. They didn't make it the way I like them, but still hit the spot that night.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ummm... Goodrich Ice Cream store Banana Split... vanilla, chocolate and strawberry ice cream with chocolate, marshmallow, and strawberry sauce, whipped cream, nuts, and cherries. See ya later...


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

it you want to try something good, try 
Ben and Jerry's Late Night Snack


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 25, 2012)

Did we somehow stray from the main topic?


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 25, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> Did we somehow stray from the main topic?



I think we did...


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 25, 2012)

From feeding oatmeal to banana splits in 18 posts! I am almost proud of that!


----------

